# [SOLVED] D'Link dir-601



## stvewb (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I have a dlink 601 and a arrius cable modem (Comcast). Everyday around the same time (give or take a little) the router looses connection wirelessly. I power cycle it and it works again. The Firmware is updated, I have tried defaulting and starting all over, still doing it.When I connect hard to router, it works. This is the second one I've tried with same issue. I am running Windows 7 Ultimate. I have been all over the internet to find a answer, but no luck. Hope someone can help me with this. Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D'Link dir-601*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Please post an *ipconfig* */all* by opening a cmd prompt then right click in the cmd prompt area and choose select all and paste into your next reply.

Please download and install xirrus wifi inspector from this link Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools click on show networks to display all wireless networks.

Hit the printscreen button on your keyboard then open paint choose edit from the menu and choose paste and save it. In the reply click to go advanced and hit the attachments tab and upload to here.


----------



## stvewb (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: D'Link dir-601*

Here are the results: Thanks for replying back so quick. I downloaded Xirrus,open it avg picked up malware. I will try again and post.
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Steve>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steve
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-24-23-06-C7-B5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-23-06-C7-B5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::64b7:68e2:f50c:787a%22(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 01, 2011 6:24:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 02, 2011 8:30:34 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 637543459
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-DA-F7-22-00-1D-72-E7-67-25

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-E7-67-25
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c0c:cac9:24b3:408%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 01, 2011 6:23:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 02, 2011 6:23:49 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220210
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-DA-F7-22-00-1D-72-E7-67-25

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.36.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{96E3D1A1-3A69-4A2F-8762-3CB534900EFC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:341a:8ee:9d1f:d3eb(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::341a:8ee:9d1f:d3eb%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{546510B1-D734-445F-B1DC-BC495E622710}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AA008B16-DA1F-472B-A774-4C7E21960033}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Steve>


----------



## stvewb (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: D'Link dir-601*

Here is networks in attachment. :smile:


----------



## stvewb (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: D'Link dir-601*

This might help better, couldn't see in first one??
Sorry about the post :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D'Link dir-601*

Hi your ip config looks good no problem there.

In the xirrus report your signal strength is good but channel 11 is being used by 2wire351 as well i suggest changing the channel to 8 and see if connectivity improves.


----------



## stvewb (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: D'Link dir-601*

Thank you Cyberman, I change the channel and I haven't had to power cycle.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D'Link dir-601*

Hi that's great news glad to hear that.

I will mark this thread as solved.


----------

